# إلى محبي السكتش أب برنامج تححححححححححفه للرندره



## أسيرة الصفحات (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







:63: إلى محبي السكتش أب 
لا تصدق 
كل من يقول أن السكتش أب ليس به إمكانيات
هل تعلم أن السكتش أب قد يكون البرنامج الوحيد الذي يقوم بعمل مباني على الجوجل إيرث ؟:12:
و هل تعلم أن السكتش أب به إمكانيه التعاون مع أي برنامج عن طريق مفتاح سحري إسمه 
plugins :77:
و هل تعلم أن السكتش أب يستطيع العمل مع برامج التحكم البيئي ؟ :10:
و أنه هناك مجتمع للسكتش أب على الجوجل يدعى 3d ware house به كل ما تحلم به من مجسمات , شاهد فيها إبداعات الآخرين ؟
و هل تعلم أن مشروع تخرجي كان سكتش أب و إني الحمد لله جبت إمتياز
يعني هو برنامج يعتمد عليه 
إنه أسهل البرامج و بالرغم من هذا يوفر إمكانيه الدقة لمن يريد لكن الي هيتعامل معاه على انه برنامج هايف و مفيهوش امكانيات مش هيطلع منه حاجه كويسه 
و الله لقد رأيت إبداعات من السكتش أب تنافس الماكس و رندره تنافس الفيري 

لكني لست هنا من أجل شرح مزايا السكتش أب , و لا لعمل دعايا , و لكن لأني أبشر كل من يحترف هذا البرنامج أنه بإمكانك أن تخرج منه نتيجه مقبوله و جميله إن كنت طالبا و لا تجيد إلا هو فسوف يساعدك ما سوف أرفقه لكم هنا 
و إذا كنت تعمل به كمهندس كما أفعل حاليا فإنه سيساعدك أيضا بحكم سرعته 
و لو كنت مضغوط في وقتك فالسكتش أب هو الحل
طبعا لا يجب أن يقف طموحك عند برنامج واحد بل حاول تعلم المايا و الماكس و كل ما تقع عليه عيناك
-------------------
كنت في موضوع منفصل سألت عن البرنامج الذي تم رندره و تصميم هذه الصوره فوق و أجاب البعض بأنه ماكس و آخرون قالوا أوتوكاد و آخرون فكروا أنه أي رندر مع سكتش 

---
الصورة بالأعلى من تصميمي على السكتش أب + برنامج إسمه البودوم 
---
عانيت إلى أن توصلت إلى هذه النتيجه من السكتش أب 
الله أنت مش لسه كنتي بتقولي الموضوع سهل و هايف
طبعا .... هو سهل 
لكن الطريق له مكنش سهل أبدا
عاوزه اقولكم إن النتايج الأوليه للرندره كانت محبطه و تكاد تكون مبكيه :73::86:
و لكن و لله الحمد إكتشفت الطريقه المثلى للرندره على برنامج البوديوم :1:
و سوف أختصر لكم في هذا الموضوع ما عانيته , حتى تقومو بإخراج أحلى النتائج إن شاء الله 
و أرحب بأي سؤال هنا في هذا الموضوع 
ماشي ؟
لا أريد منكمم إلا الدعاء و يا رب يكون الموضوع مفيد ليكم 

جربو معايا و قولولي نتايجكم و يا رب خير ليكم كلكم


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*فهرس*

الفهرس .... 

هنا أضع عنوان أي درس جديد ... دايما تابعوني هنا 
0 :19: حمل برنامج البوديوم من المرفقات هنا

-----------------------------------------------

الدرس الأول

 هيا بنا نتعرف على البوديوم 
مشاركة رقم : 3

-----------------------------------------------

الدرس الثاني 

مقارنة 
مشارقة رقم : 4


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (17 نوفمبر 2009)

1


* الدرس الأول : - هيا بنا نتعرف على ال podium 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


البوديوم : هو برنامج رندره نقوم بتركيبه على برنامج السكتش أب يقوم بتحويل صور السكتش أب من 
الشكل الكرتوني الكاريكاتيري:63: إلى صوره تحاكي الواقع :12:

كيف نقوم بتركيبه على السكتش أب ؟ 

- يجب ان يكون لديك أصلا برنامج سكتش أب على جهازك 
- تقوم بفك ضغط الملف و تقوم بعمل installl للبرنامج 
- أثناء تسطيب البرنامج عليك أن تضعه في نفس مكان السكتش أب... أنظر الصورة 








 
-بعد التسطيب شغل السكتش أب 
- ستجد فوق في السكتش أب أيقونه اسمها plugins اصغط عليها ثم افتح منها كلمه podium 
- سوف يطلب منك الرقم السري الذي ستجده مع المرفقات 
- ثم ستظهر لك هذه الصورة 





إليكم موقع عام يشرح كيفية تسطيب البوديوم بالصور 
http://www.suplugins.com/files/PodiumHelp_E.pdf

إليكم أيضا موقع يتكلم عن البوديوم 
http://www.suplugins.com/index.php?p...page_id=Detail

في الدرس القادم إن شاء الله سوف نتكلم أكثر عن البوديوم و إمكانياته

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله*


​


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*مقارنة*

2

الدرس الثاني : 

مقارنة ... 

-------------------------------

هدف الدرس : أن تقتنعوا بإمكانيات البوديوم مع السكتش أب 


كنت قد جربت برامج كثيرة مع السكتش أب للرندرة و هنا أريد أن أعقد مقارنة بين رندرة السكتش أب مع برنامج الأي رندر 
I render 
و ال 
Podium 
شوفوف الفرق

أولا : رندرة الأي رندر 





















_
_
_
_
ثانيا : رندرة البوديوم 































فما رأيكم بالفرق ... مع العلم أن التصميم نفسه تم على سكتش أب


----------



## العيناء (17 نوفمبر 2009)

> * هل تعلم أن السكتش أب قد يكون البرنامج الوحيد الذي يقوم بعمل مباني على الجوجل إيرث ؟:12:*


نعم اعلم..

جزاك الله خيرا انا من محبى هذا البرنامج ..استمرى فانا متابعة ...وافضل ان اخرج عليه بل يساعدنى في فترة التصميم ..

واسال الله ان يوفق من علمنى اياه فقد دلنى الى خير ..وقد عُلمته رغم عنى ..حيث كنت اتدرب باحد المكاتب الهندسية واحد المهندسين من المكتب عمل دورة بالبرنامج وكان يريد عدد ...عرض علينا لحضور لاكمال العدد حيث انه البعض قد لا يلقى عنده اهتمام به والحضور كان اجبارى ....كنت اشعر بالبداية انه لافائدة منه فالماكس يغنى عنه كثيرا ..لكنه حقا رائع ..

الان اعتمد عليه وخاصة بالتصميم الداخلى ..وهناك امر get models يعطي نماذج لاي تصميم تريدين..


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (17 نوفمبر 2009)

أختي الكريمة وفقك الله
و إن شاء الله الموضوع يكون فيه إضافة لمعلوماتك 
فبرنامج البوديوم من أجمل البرامج أيضا و أسهلها في الرندره مع السكتش اب


----------



## ayman el5ateb (17 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا الاسكتش اب تحـــــــــــــــــــــــفه وفي منتهى السهوله بينجز معايا كتير اوي في الثري دي 
من غير اي تعليم مجرد التجربة 
والف شكر بجد كنت بدور على حاجه للرندره هجرب البوديوم واقولك رأيي 
بس بجد نايس توبك 
وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## sufian_2pac (17 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلمي انا نزلت البوديوم وجربته مع السكتش اب واعطاني نتائج ممتازه مشششششششششكوره


----------



## ahmedibrah (17 نوفمبر 2009)

هل يمكن استخدام برنامج سكتش اب فى عمل المناظير الخارجية ؟


----------



## هند الدغار (18 نوفمبر 2009)

(ستجد فوق في السكتش أب أيقونه اسمها plugins )
اتبعت التعليمات ولكنها لم تظهر عندى ؟؟؟


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا , تابعونا لتحقيق أفضل النتائج إن شاء الله , :63:



ahmedibrah قال:


> هل يمكن استخدام برنامج سكتش اب فى عمل المناظير الخارجية ؟


:20::20: نعم نعم , السكتش أب رائع في المناظير الخارجيه 
لكن أثناء الرندره هناك فرق أي يجب ألا تستخدم نفس الإضاءة في الخارج مع الداخل
كما سأقوم بالشرح تفصيلا إن شاء الله , تابع الدروس



هند الدغار قال:


> (ستجد فوق في السكتش أب أيقونه اسمها plugins )
> اتبعت التعليمات ولكنها لم تظهر عندى ؟؟؟




آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف جدا الخطأ من عندي 
لا تسطبي البوديوم في ال 
plugins

*لن يظهر البوديوم في ال plugins بسبب خطأ في تسطيبه

أثناء تسطيب البوديوم يجب أن تضعيه هو نفسه في ال سكتش أب 
تضغطين على 
brows
ثم تذهب الى مكان ال 
sketch up
أنظر الصورة 




عذرا لا تسطبيه في ال 
plugins 
أنا سطبته على سكتش أب 6 لم أجرب سكتش اب 5 
جربو 
و أخبروني بالنتيجه
يوجد ايضا هذا الرابط للمساعده 
http://www.suplugins.com/index.php?p=page&page_id=Help
بالتوفيق*


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (18 نوفمبر 2009)

:70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70::70:

محدش يسطب البوديوم في ال plugins سطبوه في السكتش اب نفسه


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 نوفمبر 2009)

منظور خارجي لمن كان يسأل عن التصميم الخارجي


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير , علي مجهودك

تحياتي و بالتوفيق


----------



## sufian_2pac (21 نوفمبر 2009)

برنامج البوديوم حلو بس يتعب في استعمال بطيء جدا وغير مريح ال في ري اخف واسرع وادق 
هذا رايي وشكرا جدا


----------



## H.F (21 نوفمبر 2009)

واو
رائع بحق

موضوع ممتاز وساتابع معك بإذن الله


----------



## عكاري (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر يا غالي


----------



## حكاية أمل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي ع البرنامج
وتم التنزيل وتسطيب
ممممممممممممم
بس ماعرفت كيف استخدمه
اتبعت تعليمات الموقع اللي حطيته انت بس طلع مو حلو
ممكن تشرح لي بشكل مبسط
انا اريده لمشروعي واجهات خارجيه
واشكرك مرة اخرى


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك، أختي الكريمة أسيرة الصفحات على هذه المعلومات القيمة، وقد قمت بتطبيقها وسعدت بنتائجها.


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا و أنا مسروره ان البرنامج اعجب الكثير منكم و مسروره ايضا للنقد الذي وجهه بعض الزملاء 
و الحقيقه ان لكل برنامجه المفضل من وجهة نظري
و الذي يستطيع ان يبحر فيه بسهوله 
على سبيل المثال
انا مثلا لا احب الماكس
معرفش ليه 
كده لوحدي
مع اني جربته كتير
دماغي مش ماشيه معاه
و لكل واحد البديل الذي يستطيع ان يبدع فيه 

بس ملكوش حق تقولو عليه بطئ
ده البوديام ابيجري اسرع من الفيري مليون مره 

اختي الكريمه حكايه امل
جميل اوي اسمك بجد 
حلو اوي الامل في حياتنا 
بيدينا دافع
خلي عندك امل
اقرأي كتيييييييير
خذي الرابط ده يا حكايه امل
في شرح بسيط من خبرتي المتواضعه عن البوديام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t167769.html
لو كان عندي شويه وقت أد النمله
كنت عملتلكم شرح مفصل
بس و الله الموقع بتاع البوديام موفي 
اقراي و شوفي و شوفي الفيديوهات على اليوتوب
و اعملي زي البشمهندس محمد اعملي موديل و قوليلي ايه المشاكل اللي واجهتك و انا باذن الله هاساعدك ان شاء الله
بس اعملي حاجه ووريني و قوليلي ايه الصعوبه 
و ان شاء الله اكون في الخدمه 
ربنا يوفقك يا رب و كل الطلبه و المهندسين 
و بالتوفيق


----------



## ابوعلوة (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يالاخت الفاضلة...............
وان مثلك قد جربت الرندر ذه وان في السنة الثالثة............. وكانت الصور جميلة.........


----------



## جاك ليون (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورة أختي العزيزة


----------



## ams2010 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفقكم لفعل الخير


----------



## amr elnahas (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rosy arch (21 فبراير 2010)

الأعمال مرررررررررررة رائعة بس جربت وما نفع ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يا ناسينا (15 مارس 2010)

_بارك الله فيكي فتحتي نفسي للتعامل مع السكتش أب_
_ممكن تدليني علي شرح وافي ليه يفضل بالفيديو_
_وإن أمكن أكون طماع وباللغة العربية_
_جزيتي خيرا_


----------



## نزار الباح (25 مارس 2010)

مشكلة نفس جربت أيقونه اسمها plugins )
اتبعت التعليمات ولكنها لم تظهر عندى ؟؟؟ سوة كلمة شو وعندما فعلتها لم تفعل


----------



## eng/sara (25 مارس 2010)

بجد بجد موضوع رائع 

وكمان رائع كلمة قليلة عليه

اول مرة الاقى حد متفق معايا ان اسكتش اب برنامج جميل جدا والشغل عليه سهل انا لسه بحمل الفيل 
بس مقدرتش انى استنى لما اجربه وبعد كده ارد من كثرة اعجابى بالموضوع 

شكرا ليكى على المجهود المميز جدا


----------



## المازن (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا اختي الموضوع مميز جدا


----------



## hananfadi (26 مارس 2010)

و الله صور رائعة و موضوع كتير مفيد جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## arch.twins (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة أنا متابعة هدا الموضوع المميز وأرجو منك أن تعطينا مثال مع وضع الإعدادات مفصلة للحصول على مثل هكدا راندر


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (12 مايو 2010)

أنا آسفه جدا جدا على التأخر في الرد أوعدكم أضع شرح مفصل لبرنامج السكتش أب بالصور إن شاء الله 
و لمن لم يستطع حل مشكلة البلاجنز 

*لا تسطب البوديوم في ال 
plugins

لن يظهر البوديوم في ال plugins بسبب خطأ في تسطيبه

أثناء تسطيب البوديوم يجب أن تضعيه هو نفسه في ال سكتش أب 
تضغطين على 
brows
ثم تذهب الى مكان ال 
sketch up
أنظر الصورة 




*


----------



## عاشق منير (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
على فكرة انا من زمان شغال على الاستكيتش اب والحمدلله بعمل شغل علية روعة بينافس الماكس ومن زمان بحاول اقنع الناس بية بس الكل بيقول ان الماكس احسن مع ان الاسكيتش اسرع وادق واسهل من الماكس بكتير وفي يا اختي اسيرة برنامج اسمو hyper shot تم تعديلة حاليا بأسم key shot روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة برنامج فظيع علية ماتيريل ملهاش حل + الريندر لو تحبي ممكن انزلو


----------



## عاشق منير (7 يونيو 2010)

لو تحبو تشوفو فيديو للبرنامج على فكرة الرسم من الاستكيتش اب والماتيريل والريندر من key shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ06kCkqDoE&feature=related


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2010)

عاشق منير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> على فكرة انا من زمان شغال على الاستكيتش اب والحمدلله بعمل شغل علية روعة بينافس الماكس ومن زمان بحاول اقنع الناس بية


 
ياريت تعرض أعمالك بالالاستكيتش اب حتي يكون هناك فرصة لمعرفة أمكانيات البرنامج أكثر
مع تحياتي


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (23 يونيو 2010)

عاشق منير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> على فكرة انا من زمان شغال على الاستكيتش اب والحمدلله بعمل شغل علية روعة بينافس الماكس ومن زمان بحاول اقنع الناس بية بس الكل بيقول ان الماكس احسن مع ان الاسكيتش اسرع وادق واسهل من الماكس بكتير وفي يا اختي اسيرة برنامج اسمو hyper shot تم تعديلة حاليا بأسم key shot روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة برنامج فظيع علية ماتيريل ملهاش حل + الريندر لو تحبي ممكن انزلو



ياربت تنزله يا بشمهندس
بارك الله فيك


----------



## samy_sabit (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## hafoz79 (10 أغسطس 2010)

الصراحة انا كنت واخد فكرة عن البرنامج ده برنامج بسيط وامكانياته بسيطة ...بس انتى قدرتى تقنعينى بالعكس وبرده من خلال شغل الأعضاء اللى عملوه على الاسكتش اب حسيت انه برنامج ممتاز....متابع معاكى...وشكرا لكى


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور


----------



## يا زمن (18 أغسطس 2010)

في البداية مشكووووووووووووووووووورة جدا 
وفي الأخير أحب أقول شكرا...


----------



## MOHAMEDKHOSHT (18 أغسطس 2010)

المجهود لا بأس به لكن اسلوب الاستخدام لايزال يحتاج الكثير من الخبر في الاخراج فهناك مشكلة في الاضاءة و الماتريلز :81:






*بعض اعمالي ببرنامج اسكتش اب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t213800.html​*​


----------



## نبيلة عبيد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الموقع لايفتح معى هل من الممكن ارسالة اللى حيث انى فى اشد الحاجة الية شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Hany salem (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع*


----------



## نبيلة عبيد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل ارجو المساعدة اننى فى اشد الحاجة الى البرنامج
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نبيلة عبيد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجاعمة الرابط لايعمل هل من الممكن مساعدتى


----------



## نبيلة عبيد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات عايزة اعرف لوسمحت ايةplugs


----------



## نبيلة عبيد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الموقع لايعمل هل من الممكن مساعدتى شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nesreen nosa (21 ديسمبر 2011)

كل الشكر لك بصراحة شديتيني اكثر لاتعلم


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (15 يناير 2012)

ربي يزيدك من علمه


----------



## هيثم باسل (15 يناير 2012)

أسيرة الصفحات قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا , تابعونا لتحقيق أفضل النتائج إن شاء الله ,
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف جدا الخطأ من عندي
> لا تسطبي البوديوم في ال
> ...


 
انا مسطب اسكتش اب 8 قمت بإختيار فولدر اسكتش 8 في فولدر القوقل حيث انا كنت مسطب سايقا اسكتش 6 ومازالت الفولدر 6 عالقة 
بعد التسطيب في 8 ( الاختيار يكون اثناء التسطيب حيث تنقر علي browser ثم تختار المسار C:\Program Files\Google\Google SketchUp 8 بعد انتهاء التسطيب شغل الاسكتش اب اذهب الى شريط القوائم في الاعلي جوارال help
اختار plugins ثم اختار podium ثم اختار show تتم الرندرة بإذن الله انشاء الله يارب يظبط معاكم


----------



## هيثم باسل (15 يناير 2012)

أنظر الصورة


----------



## mohammed al zabin (11 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير والله انقضتنا


----------



## alqadri2011 (23 مارس 2012)

*اخي الكريم انا مشروع تخرجي كمان حول الاسكتش اب اسم المشروع 3D modeling of virtual reality Based on SketchUp

اطلب منك ان تزودني ببعض المعلومات والنصائح [email protected] ولك جزيل الشكر علما اني في دوله اجنبيه واحتاج الى مراجع 
*


----------



## roelion (3 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مشوق


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

جميييييييل جدا


----------



## abubakrahm (9 مايو 2012)

ننزل البوديوم ونجرب ونرجع ليكم!


----------



## abubakrahm (9 مايو 2012)

هذه بعض امكانيات اسكتش أب!


----------



## عبير السودان (9 مايو 2012)

نزلت الاسكتج اب من اسطوانه ----هل امسح البرنامج وانزله من جديد وانزل الرندرة--مع الخطوات مشككككككوووووووووورة اختى


----------



## mido mady (28 فبراير 2013)

*بجد بلاجين رووووووعة جزاك الله خيرا و ننتظر منك المزيد باذن الله *:84:


----------



## محمد طايل (5 مايو 2013)

بصراحة يا جماعة أنا كان نفسى زمان اتعلم 3d وكنت دايما أكره التعليم لما اشوف تعقيد الخطوات ولكن بمحض الصدفه لقيت برنامج صغير بيعمل ثلاثى الأبعاد فقلت أجربه وبعدين سطبته وشوفت القوائم قولت أكيد اللى كاتب الموضوع بيشتغلنا مش معقول ده بيعمل ثلاثى الأبعاد وجربت كده لقيته أى كلام ولكن بعدين بحث فى you tube لقيت البرنامج ده فظيع فقررت إنى أجيب تعليم وبعدين اتعلمته فى أقل من أسبوع ورسمت مجسمات كانت تأخد وقت كبير جدا فى الماكس والمايا وخصوصا إنى مهندس مدنى يعنى مش معمارى ومتخصص ولقيته مفيد جدا كمان للناس بتوع gis يعنى من الأخر البرنامج ده جبار ويوضع سره فى أضعف خلقه وخلانى أعمل تقارير للمشاريع مجسمة وفادنى جدا فى الشغل ومن يحترف هذا البرنامج يغنيه عن أى برامج أخرى


----------



## يعقوب مال الله (7 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bontasio (18 مايو 2013)

ممكن شرح ليه لو سمحتى 
انا بيجى عند 99% و يقف هل هو بطئ ولا انا بعمل حاجه غلط؟


----------



## jamel lakhdar (19 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج القيم 
و نرجوا منكم دائما كل جديد


----------



## مازن ابوحيه (26 مايو 2014)

مرحبا
الملف تالف .. او ربما لاينزل ع w64?


----------



## arch_hamada (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## almas978 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*ﻻ يوجد موقع*

مشكور يا اخي
موقع البوديوم غير موجود وقمت بتنزيله من موقع اخر وهو الموقع الثاني اعﻻه ولكن عندما قمت بتنصيبه لم اجده في البلجن مع العلم قمت بوضعه غي البلجن ثم قمت بتنصيبه ...هل تستطيعون حل المشكلة


----------



## chiffon (24 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع جداا جميل اتمني الاستمرار للفايده


----------



## king of arch (4 مايو 2015)

ليه الصور مش موجودة . صور تسطيب البوديوم


----------



## شادي اسلام (17 يناير 2017)

انا حملت البرنامج اسكتش اب 8 بس مش عارف اسطبه او انه يشتغل 30 يوم فقط --- لكني انا عايزه يشتغل بصورة دائمة ومعنديش السيريال نمبر ازاي اسطبه ويصبح شغال بصورة دائمة وشكرا


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (6 نوفمبر 2021)

تعيش يا هندسة ..أنا شغال من 10 سنوات ع الاسكتش وأخر شئ 2016 ..ممكن يتسطب عليه أو علي 8 ..شكرا لمجهودك إحترامي


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (26 ديسمبر 2021)

تحياتي لو لديك اسكتش 2016 نواة 32 بت تكون شاكؤر جدا ....شكرا


----------

